# Roamio tips and tricks?



## dschuetz (Oct 25, 2001)

After returning to the TiVo fold after a brief diversion through FIOS DVR-land, I'm wondering if there is a list of tips and tricks for the Roamio? I know there are some trickplay settings (that used to be vaguely easter-eggish but now seem to be part of the actual interface), but was wondering about other tricks.

I've only been running less than 24 hours, but already I'm wondering about:

* is it possible to re-map channel numbers, so that when I enter "4" on the remote, I get the HD channel (which FIOS maps to 504)?

* Is there a way to "jump to HD" (like on the FIOS DVR, I can hit "C" on any SD channel to automatically switch to the HD version of that channel)

* Is it possible to get a list of what each tuner is currently tuned to? 

* It seems the Live TV button switches through tuners, but it doesn't seem to be always hitting all 6, but then I haven't carefully mapped it out either


Beyond these things, what cool tricks are there that I haven't even considered yet?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There is no remapping of channels or any jumps to HD equivalent channels.
Press INFO and then down and it will list what each tuner is on what channel and what's on.
Live TV button cycles through all the channels with each press.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The 30-second scan is standard on the Roamio, but if you prefer the 30-second skip there is a code to get it.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

dschuetz said:


> * is it possible to re-map channel numbers, so that when I enter "4" on the remote, I get the HD channel (which FIOS maps to 504)?


This is up to your cable company. They can program their headend to do this, but most companies don't do it. If it doesn't bring up the HD channel when you enter a SD channel number, then they haven't done it.



dschuetz said:


> * Is there a way to "jump to HD" (like on the FIOS DVR, I can hit "C" on any SD channel to automatically switch to the HD version of that channel)


No. You should remove any SD channels from "channels you receive" so they do not appear in the guide or record suggestions or show up when you set up a OnePass (Season Pass.)



dschuetz said:


> * Is it possible to get a list of what each tuner is currently tuned to?


If you press info while watching a program, you can see a list of what is on each tuner by selecting the red rings icon. It will show if any of the tuners are recording.



dschuetz said:


> * It seems the Live TV button switches through tuners, but it doesn't seem to be always hitting all 6, but then I haven't carefully mapped it out either


It should cycle through them all, but if any are on the same channel, it will be a little confusing. If one is in use by a Mini, it won't cycle to that one.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> Press INFO and then down and it will list what each tuner is on what channel and what's on.


Thanks for the info.-- had been wondering about that listing!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

dschuetz said:


> * is it possible to re-map channel numbers, so that when I enter "4" on the remote, I get the HD channel (which FIOS maps to 504)?
> 
> * Is there a way to "jump to HD" (like on the FIOS DVR, I can hit "C" on any SD channel to automatically switch to the HD version of that channel)


There's an alternative to what you're asking. Mentioned by Arcady, but I want to expand on it.

You can set which channels your TiVo will use. By deselecting channels, they no longer show up in the Guide, they won't be searched by Wishlists, and OnePass won't look at them.

You can deselect any SD channel that has an HD equivalent. That way you only see the HD channel. You can deselect foreign language channels you may not want (eg, Univision). You can deselect premium channels you don't pay for, so they won't mess up your guide. And on and on.

I find this far better than some of the cableco DVRs that force you to scroll thru every channel you pay for. And you can easily add back any channel, at any time, should you so desire.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Also, as a tip, if you deselect various channels you don't get/want and realize you missed some later (e.g. when channel surfing), you can easily delete them then and there..

When on a channel you don't get (e.g. you see the "authorization not allowed" or "you do not subscribe to this channel" kind of messages), 
1) hit guide
2) left back to the channel # itself
3) hit select
4) pick remove channel from channel list..

The annoying bug that's STILL not fixed is that the guide listing does NOT always update here.. but if you hit guide to hide it then guide again, you'll see that this channel is now removed... (It SHOULD update immediately.)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

"Deselected" channels can still be manualy tuned to.


----------

